# ArrayList und Rückgabewert



## Sophie (19. Sep 2011)

Hallo Zusammen

Ich versuche gerade Zahlen aus einer Textdatei zu lesen, sie in ein ArrayList<String> zu schreiben und dann diese Liste in eine ArrayList<Integer> umzuwandeln. Das hat soweit auch ganz gut funktioniert, jetzt wollte ich aber die Umwandlung in einer anderen Methode machen, aber das weitergeben der ArrayList<String> funktioniert nicht so ganz. Könnt Ihr mir hier vielleicht weiterhelfen?

(Ich habe auch versucht sofort alles in eine IntegerList einzulesen aber das hab ich überhaupt nicht geschafft, wenn das möglich ist, wäre hier ein Tip sehr nett.)

Danke
Sophie


```
public ArrayList<String> readDigits() throws IOException {

		String text;
		StringBuffer lesepuffer = new StringBuffer();
		ArrayList<String> array = new ArrayList<String>();

		try {
			FileInputStream fiStream = new FileInputStream(
					"sample_text2.txt");
			InputStreamReader isReader = new InputStreamReader(fiStream);
			BufferedReader bReader = new BufferedReader(isReader);
			for (int i = 0; (text = bReader.readLine()) != null; i++) {
				array.add(text);
			}
			while ((text = bReader.readLine()) != null)
				lesepuffer.append(text + "\n");

			bReader.close();
			text = new String(lesepuffer);
		} catch (IOException e) {
			System.out.println("IO-Fehler!");
		}
		return array;
	}	
	
	public ArrayList<Integer> changeArray() {
		
		ArrayList<Integer> newList = new ArrayList<Integer>(array.size());

		for (String myInt : array) {
			newList.add(Integer.parseInt(myInt));

		}
		for (int i = 0; i < newList.size(); i++)
			System.out.println(newList.get(i));
	}
		
}
```


----------



## Spacerat (19. Sep 2011)

sieht recht simpel aus... einfach "array" als Parameter an die neue Methode übergeben. 
@Edit: Ok... da muß wohl auch noch eine Exception abgefangen werden, falls es sich bei den Strings nicht um zahlen handelt.
BTW.: Für solche Zwecke würde ich ausschliesslich den StreamTokenizer verwenden.


----------



## Sophie (19. Sep 2011)

uiuiui!
Vielleicht doch lieber schlafen...

Ich dank Dir!


----------

